# IXR - Ionic Rare Earths



## greggles (20 April 2018)

Saw this one come up in a scan today and noticed that it didn't have a thread yet.

To quote the company:

Oro Verde Ltd is a mineral exploration company focused on identifying and developing significant gold projects in Central America, particularly Nicaragua. Oro Verde holds an Option to Purchase Agreement to acquire 100% of the Topacio Gold Project in Nicaragua that contains a NI 43-101 compliant Inferred Mineral Resource of 340,000 ounces of gold. Oro Verde also holds 100% of the early stage San Isidro Gold Project, also in Nicaragua, located adjacent to the reported 2.3 million ounce La India gold project.

The company was formerly known as Ezenet Limited.

The reason it came up in a scan today is because it's tanking.


----------



## Cam019 (1 August 2018)




----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Thanks for following this one up Cam ….. It was a Volume/price riser last week … 

The volume has dropped off since the initial spike and the Project is in the semi unstable Nicaragua so there are some risks from a trading point of view …. 

They also recently raised capital at 0.0025 so the current spike looks potentially orchestrated to me, but that is just an assumption … Interesting to see how it moves from here.


----------



## System (24 March 2020)

On March 24th, 2020, Oro Verde Limited (OVL) changed its name and ASX code to Ionic Rare Earths Limited (IXR).


----------



## frugal.rock (2 October 2020)

Speculation yesterday had me buy this stock and CZR and HCH instead of VML... I can feel a rotation coming.


----------



## barney (2 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ... I can feel a rotation coming.




Agree Rock.  The Punters are having a crack at each Rare Earths Co in an orderly fashion it seems  

Another 400,000,000 shares hit the streets with VML today so some profit taking  to be expected.

Very good timing on your trade with this one


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

barney said:


> The Punters are having a crack at each Rare Earths Co in an orderly fashion it seems



I may disagree there Barney, this one and REE running up, and I suspect that most of them are..
But not sure about others, need a heavy metals/ rare earths watchlist...
maybe @Dona Ferentes is aware of the bigger picture?
There seems to be a boom on speculation.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I may disagree there Barney, this one and REE running up, and I suspect that most of them are..
> But not sure about others, need a heavy metals/ rare earths watchlist...
> maybe @Dona Ferentes is aware of the bigger picture?
> There seems to be a boom on speculation.



Post #27 has a list, in this ASF thread





						Rare Earths
					

A somewhat backdoor play to ORM would be to buy MLM, IIRC they have a significant holding in ORM, as well as diversified holdings in other companies. MLM is also trading significantly below NTA, and has very large scandium holdings. I would buy in but lack of capital currently means I can only...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




I'm trying to think if I want to buy into one of em


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

Thanks Dona, I remembered from yesterday.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 October 2020)

That's a long time ago.😀

But seriously, I'm interested in the sector, but v. hesitant about taking a position. On risk/ reward balance, I think ASM and VML are the easiest; the others may or may not get up. But of course ASX isn't the only hunting ground. 

Maybe a small position and wait for inevitable cap raising


----------



## barney (5 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I may disagree there Barney, this one and REE running up, and I suspect that most of them are..




Why are you disagreeing with me Froogs 

Sea of green today.


----------



## fergee (5 October 2020)

Im also closely watching REE and U at the moment, looking for the right stocks and right entry points.
A few stocks I have on my REE watch list below.


----------



## fergee (5 October 2020)

What other markets are you looking at REE stocks @Dona Ferentes ?


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

barney said:


> Why are you disagreeing with me Froogs





barney said:


> The Punters are having a crack at each Rare Earths Co in an orderly fashion



Because there's no orderly, it's disorderly.... a mute point... 
I sold out... (+$ 430 net)
NEXT !


----------



## barney (5 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Because there's no orderly, it's disorderly.... a mute point...  I sold out... (+$ 430 net) NEXT !




All good. It was only meant as friendly banter as you are quite correct. I no longer have either my big green Smilie face or my open mouthed mad looking Smilie to convey the correct intent ..... My above post would have had one or the other!   ......

Good trade btw (Insert big green grinning smilie please!)


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

barney said:


> (Insert big green grinning smilie please!)



🐸


----------



## barney (5 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> 🐸




Lol ...... 

That is your brother Frogal Rock I assume?


----------



## over9k (5 October 2020)

No it's qldfrog


----------



## The Triangle (5 October 2020)

I learned over the years to ask a lot of questions when I see Airguide, 1620 Capital,  sixty two capital, Ahmad's, Maynard, or Brewer as shareholders of an African Junior.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

The Triangle said:


> I learned over the years to ask a lot of questions when I see Airguide, 1620 Capital,  sixty two capital, Ahmad's, Maynard, or Brewer as shareholders of an African Junior.



If I knew the truth about alot of the companies I trade, I wouldn't buy.
Mostly are purely technical chart based momentum play's... in and out whilst things are still moving.

It's hard to watch when they sometimes carry on,
 however,
 it's harder to watch having them drop hard, to never recover, bottom drawer? 
No, a bad loss. Chop it off like gangrene....


----------



## charlsie (26 October 2020)

with all the hoopla with rare earth stocks atm, i thought i'd take this one for the November tipping comp. I took a position last week and today there was an announcement to confirm a significant mineralised extension at their Makuutu project in Uganda. It's not one i think i'll hold for the long term and will be watched closely. i'm hoping sentiment might push it along in the short term>


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

New highs today.

_• The Ugandan DGSM has renewed Retention Licence RL1693 and has awarded two additional Exploration Licences, EL00147 and EL00148 after the recent submission of the Makuutu Scoping Study 
• Exploration Target at Makuutu increased by 50% with addition of EL00147 
• Makuutu REE mineralisation corridor increased from 26km to 37km in length _
_• Initial EL00147 drilling program planned for Q2 2021_



> " _The scale and ultimate potential of the Makuutu Rare Earths Project continues to surprise on the upside. The new Exploration Target announced today represents an increase of 50% from the previous target, and with the resource update planned for Q1 2021, we expect that the scale of the Project will grow substantially. Scale is a critical factor for rare earth companies, driving better efficiencies and providing lower operating costs, critical infrastructure and lowering overall CAPEX intensity._”



-  MD Tim Harrison


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2021)

another Rare Earths player (to be) scenting the winds of change.... break that China nexus.

TO EVALUATE STANDALONE DOWNSTREAM HEAVY RARE EARTH SEPARATION AND REFINING

• _Critical and heavy rare earth separation and refining facility will be a standalone, 100% IonicRE asset, to maximise potential revenue achieved from the Makuutu basket 
• IonicRE has initiated a Downstream Scoping Study to confirm economics associated with developing a standalone facility 
• Internal Desktop Study has indicated substantial upside to be gained from Makuutu critical and heavy rare earth basket  
• Strong interest for development of mine to market source for *western end users* keen to get access to highly strategic basket via alternative, secure and traceable supply chain _



> _Our timeline to *production *from Makuutu remains firm ... the focus is set on 2024. As we ramp Makuutu up over the rest of the decade to 2030, IonicRE also wants to ensure we can build Separation and Refinery capacity to match that scale of production proposed at Makuutu. To meet those goals, now is the time to start this activity_





.................. So, I wonder how this will sit with the current hegemon?


> *The Company continues to progress activities with China Rare Earths Jiangsu on the development of Makuutu, as per the terms of the non-binding MOU (ASX: 7 April 2021)*


----------



## charlsie (31 August 2021)

looking back at my last post in this thread, and i took my eye off the charts and have stayed in. This might not be a bad thing. I've taken it for the September comp and hope the good news continues


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2021)

talking MRE, he's my brother 

-  _an interesting but not fully convincing set of slides released today.  Still around 3.4c

SCANDIUM MARKET POTENTIAL AND MAKUUTU's WORLD CLASS RESOURCE_

• Makuutu is currently the 3rd largest reported *scandium *resource globally, currently containing over 9,450 tonnes within current MRE
• Scandium resource potential expected to grow with substantial exploration upside identified at Makuutu, specifically in eastern tenement EL00147, and northwestern tenements application TN03573 (pending)
• IonicRE positioning itself to become a key player in the Sc2O3 market, with initial plans to produce 20-25 tpa, and progressively ramp up  production over 10 years to approx. 90-100 tpa
• Current pricing for Scandium Oxide (Sc2O3) trading at between US$1,000/kg to US$4,000/kg in opaque market
• Accelerated interest in Scandium assets globally, with Rio Tinto (ASX:RIO) and RUSAL (SEHK:486) recently announcing entry into the Sc2O3 market 
• Scandium potential at Makuutu to focus on supplying large addressable markets within the aerospace, automotive and defense sectors, in addition to fuel cell and 3D printed specialty component applications


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2022)

Fourth Tranche of Phase 4 drilling results received with all 75 holes intersecting rare earth element (REE) mineralised clay above the MRE cut off grade:
Approximately 25% of assay intervals reported in this announcement present REE clay bearing thickness in excess of 20 metres   
Remaining Phase 4 samples from 176 holes at the assay laboratory and expected to be reported over next 2 months   



> "_The latest set of assays is another fantastic result from the Phase 4 drill program at Makuutu. The infill drill holes across the Makuutu Central Zone confirmed near surface, thick REE bearing clays, and continues to validate the Makuutu deposit.  Thickness of mineralised clay and minimal cover is crucial to minimising the opex cost, and Makuutu continues to deliver with results from this batch reporting approximately 25% of the intercepts within the Makuutu Central Zone exceeding 20m thick, and over 85% greater than 10 metres thick."_




DNH


----------



## greggles (18 January 2022)

IXR has been showing a lot of strength since bouncing off 4c in mid-December. Up another 12.5% to 6.3c today.

The Rare Earths market continues to strengthen amid tightening supply as EV production increases to record levels. Rare Earths, Lithium and Graphite are the places to be at the moment.









						Rare earth metals market strong as global EV fleet hits record levels, supply tightens - report
					

A roundup of all the mining news in the precious metals sector with a variety of company news, mining sector analysis, newsletter writer insights and executive interviews.



					www.kitco.com


----------



## charlsie (26 January 2022)

charlsie said:


> with all the hoopla with rare earth stocks atm, i thought i'd take this one for the November tipping comp. I took a position last week .(parts redacted to shorten) It's not one i think i'll hold for the long term and will be watched closely.



So i posted this in Oct 2020 and only got out of the position earlier in the week.
I've taken it for the feb comp and hopefully it can bounce, but not before i look to get back in 
It's now a stock that looks like it does have long term potential and may prove to be part of my foundations for long term wealth, we can wait and see


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

Not sure if this made it into the popping festering canker thread back in the day...?
(But I sure as hell have traded it) 🤭
Go @charlsie !  (checkout MRQ ?)


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2022)

Consolidated well over the past couple of months. Sprott have 14c on it. Uganda...eeeeek

Looks to be a valuable deposit...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2022)

Yep, apart from a couple of exuberant runs, the three year chart looks like discovery by the market. The resource upgrades are consistent.


----------



## Country Lad (24 March 2022)

Another break today. Momentum has been good since 11 March.


----------



## charlsie (29 March 2022)

given we have 2 more trading days left in the month, I'm hoping for a drop in price and then a resurgence toward the end of month.
looking at a 3year chart IXR just continues onward and upward. I may have to eat my words from a couple years ago


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2022)

charlsie said:


> I'm hoping for a drop in price and then a resurgence toward the end of month.



_From highs of 9.5c on April 4th, it is now 7.7c after announcing a placement ... at *7.4c. * Nothing in it for the mug retail._

 Placement to raise $30.0 million to new global Institutions and existing Investors

 Funds raised will support:
o Finalisation of the updated Mineral Resource Estimate for the Makuutu Rare Earth Project due this quarter
o Completion of the Makuutu Feasibility Study and application for mining licence
o Accelerating development work for the newly acquired Seren Technology Rare Earth separation and refining and magnet recycling businesses
o Entry into the Rare Earth supply chain in the United States and Europe


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 April 2022)

*Ionic has completed its acquisition of rare earths separation and magnet recycling tech firm Seren Technologies after securing approval from the UK Government Investment Security Unit.*

It will now integrate SerenTech and its rare earth element separation and refining tech into its operations with initial operations over the next 12 months beginning with the consolidation of operations in Belfast.

The company will also progress test work, flowsheet development evaluation, and modelling for its standalone rare earth elements separation and refinery before installing a full magnet recycling pilot plant to validate identified process improvements.

This will be followed by planning for a standalone facility in Belfast that will house hydrometallurgical laboratories and a purpose built magnet recycling demonstration plant to process 30 tonnes per annum of spent magnets and *swarf *(fine chips or filings) to produce 10 tonnes per annum of refined and separated magnet rare earths oxides. Commercial relationships on sourcing and recycling spent magnets and swarf will also be progressed.

Ionic had previously noted that the pilot plant is planned to commence in the current quarter while the demonstration plant could be developed later this year.
Serentech​_Serentech has developed processes for the separation and recovery of REEs from mining ore concentrates and spent permanent magnets since its founding in 2015._ _This process has the potential to provide a step change in efficient, non-hazardous, and economically viable processing with minimal environmental footprint compared to existing technologies.

Its toolkit of separation techniques and solvent systems can also be combined and applied to different mixed rare earth feeds._ _Work to date has demonstrated the ability to achieve near complete extraction from lower quality spent magnets and waste to a high value REO product with more than 99.9% purity._


----------



## charlsie (27 April 2022)

A month can be a long time hey. I've taken IXR again for the May comp as the timing, i believe is perfect as we have 3 more trading days left in the month and as i write this, the NASDAQ is down 3.9% and still falling. I believe there will be a continuing fall and if IXR can stay within its ranges, could possibly rally toward the end of next month (May). I do hold


----------



## Boggo (5 May 2022)

charlsie said:


> A month can be a long time hey. I've taken IXR again for the May comp as the timing, i believe is perfect as we have 3 more trading days left in the month and as i write this, the NASDAQ is down 3.9% and still falling. I believe there will be a continuing fall and if IXR can stay within its ranges, could possibly rally toward the end of next month (May). I do hold




I'm surprised that IXR hasn't moved more. Research reports all seem positive. (PS. I do hold).

Latest report from the UK.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2022)

Boggo said:


> I'm surprised that IXR hasn't moved more. Research reports all seem positive. (PS. I do hold).
> 
> Latest report from the UK.
> 
> View attachment 141268




Started following due to Boggo and Sprott interest. I don't have a RE investment yet. This looks like it's got some legs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2022)

a 15% lift for IXR today, to  5.2c (was under 4c a week ago but over 9c in April)

No news; the Quarterly was out last week, when some impressive increases were mentioned

*Updated Mineral Resource Estimate at the Makuutu Rare Earths Project in Uganda *
o _Updated MRE is estimated at 532 million tonnes at 640ppm Total Rare Earth Oxide (TREO) above a cut-off grade of 200ppm TREO minus CeO2 
o Indicated Resource component increased 512% to 404 million tonnes at 670 ppm TREO _


----------



## barney (3 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> a 15% lift for IXR today, to  5.2c (was under 4c a week ago but over 9c in April)




Yeah, there is a bit to like about their numbers DF.

Market Cap I think is around $75M  with +$25M in the bank.  Good odds for a Spec play!


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2022)

Good to see that it’s finally moved (@Sean K).


----------



## JuliusMasximus (25 September 2022)

Hey guys,  just giving my opinion on this REE company and to why we might see some gains next month. 

This month it applied for a mining licence to start work at Makuutu, Africa. It was applied for quite ahead of schedule and I'm hoping we get approval and a rerate of the current SP by the end of next month. 

I'll leave attached their timeline for anyone interested. Cheers gang.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 December 2022)

IonicTech is the rebranded 100% owned subsidiary (formerly Seren Technologies Ltd) based in Belfast UK, which the Company acquired earlier in 2022. IonicTech has developed rare earth element separation and refining technology and applied this to the recycling and refining of individual magnet rare earths from spent
permanent magnets.

Over the past quarter significant progress has been made at our newly established facility in Belfast, UK, which is progressing on schedule, with the new facility now home to the expanding team.

The new facility has been equipped with analytical and hydrometallurgical laboratories, plus piloting and demonstration plant bays to progress the scale-up verification of the technology.

Additionally, the team is being expanded in Belfast to accelerate the work streams with current plans for commissioning of the _demonstration plant _expected in late Q1 2023, and first recycled rare earth oxide (REO) products produced by the end of Q2 2023.

_- also gets a mention in a Stockhead article:








						Not all ionic clay rare earths deposits are created equal. Here’s why ASX investors need to read the fine print - Stockhead
					

A simple lab test is required to see if an ionic clay REE deposit is a doozy or a dud -- yet the number of stocks doing it is abysmally small.




					stockhead.com.au
				



_


----------

